# Forellensterben!!! Warum?



## freefisher (21. Juli 2003)

Hallo Leute,
wir haben ein Problem. Carpmaster und ich haben da einen kleinen Teich Ca.10x15 Meter bis 1,5 Meter Wassertiefe der mit Schleien, Karpfen und Forellen besetzt ist.
:s :a 
Der Teich wird von 3 Quellen unterirdisch gespeisst. Bedeutet das ständig viel Frischwasser nachläüft und die Wassertemperatur selbst nach der langen Hitzeperiode im Moment nicht höher als 15 Grad ist. Eigentlich Optimal. Wir wälzen das Wasser mit einer
7000 Liter Pumpe um, und bringen so auch Sauerstoff zusätzlich ins Wasser. Die Fische kommen von einer nahen Zucht und werden mit Sauerstoff zu ca 15 Stück im 200 Literfass 5 Minuten transportiert.
Alle Fische fühlen sich wohl, nur die Forellen sterben uns langsam weg.:c :c :c .
Ein Krankheitsbild ist nicht erkannbar.
Kann uns bitte jemand helfen was wir falsch machen.
;+
Vielen Dank im vorraus für eure Unterstützung :m :m :m


----------



## Carpmaster23 (21. Juli 2003)

Ja bitte helft uns :c  :c  :c  :c  :c  :c  :c  :c 

Gruß Carpmaster #h  #h


----------



## Bellyboatangler (21. Juli 2003)

Habt ihr schon mal Nitrat und Nitrit und den Ammoniakgehalt gemessen. Könnte an eine zuhohe Belastung liegen. Sauerstoffgehalt sollte bei 5mg/l liegen!

Ab 150 mg/l Nitrat können gefährlich sein. 

Nitritgehalte ab 0,2mg/l sind gefährlich für die meisten Fischarten.

Nitrit wird durch Bakterien in Nitrat übergeführt.(Nitratation)

Bakterieller Stickstoffabbau in Anwesendheit von Sauerstoff von Ammoniak über Nitit und Nitrat.(Nitrifikation).

kannst diesen Zustand nur ändern durch weniger Fischbesatz und Einleitung von mehr Sauerstoff und durch Bepflanzung. Schilf baut glaube ich Nitrat und Nitrit ab. Ansonsten solltest ihr beobachten ob durch Felder Dünger(Nitrate) ins Wasser gelangen. wenns möglich abschaffen.


Eine interessante
Seite  habe ich da gefunden!


----------



## Laksos (22. Juli 2003)

Willkommen im AB, freefisher!

3 unterirdische Quellen? Quellwasser ist sauerstofffrei!

Ihr habt zwar eine Pumpe laufen, aber vielleicht ist das bei den derzeitigen Temperaturen doch noch zu wenig. Typisch für Sauerstoffmangel ist ja, daß, wie bei euch die Forellen, dann zuerst die Fische mit dem größten Sauerstoffbedarf zwar ziemlich rasch, aber doch erst nach und nach eingehen, und nicht wie bei chemischen/biologischen Problemen auf einen Schlag. 
Versucht's mal mit einer 2. Pumpe! (Evtl. versuchsweise erstmal irgendwo ausleihen nur jetzt in der größten Hitzeperiode.) Und beim Umwälzen sollte das Wasser richtig blubbernd, schäumend (möglichst kleinperlig) oder rieselnd wie ein Springbrunnen zurück in den Teich plätschern, damit möglichst viel Sauerstoff vom Wasser aufgenommen werden kann. Rel. kühl ist euer Wasser ja noch. Denn je kälter, umso mehr Sauerstoff kann Wasser binden. Evtl. noch die Wasserfläche beschatten.
Und wie BBangler sagt:
Die von ihm angegebenen Werte (incl. Sauerstoff) mal nachprüfen! Zur Not tut's ein großes oder mehrere versch. kleine Testsets von Tetra oder Sera aus dem Zoo- oder Aquarienhandel. Das ist nicht so teuer wie die Profi-Testkoffer für Teichwirte und funktioniert auch einigermaßen.


----------



## freefisher (22. Juli 2003)

Hallo Leute,
Vielen Dank für die tollen Tipps.:m 
Wir haben heute gleich unser Wasser testen lassen. Leider konnten wir aber nicht alles Messen.
Aber aus den Daten kann man sich glaube ich schon einen kleinen Überblick verschaffen. Wir haben einen PH-Wert von 7,5.
Nitrat und Nitrit sind auch i.o.
KH lag nach Messung im Aquariengeschäft bei 22, nach eigenem
Nachmessen mit einem älteren Test bei 11.
Jetzt kommt aber der Hammer: Die Gesamthärte liegt laut
Messung bei GH 83. was selbst, falls sich unser Kollege mit dem Messbecher vertan hat und der Wert halbiert werden muss noch 
jenseits von gut und böse ist:r 
Wir fragen uns nun woher das kommt. Und vor allem was wir dagegen tun können. Irgendjemand hat was von Salzen erzählt, die im Wasser durch`s versickern gelöst werden.
Ich glaube wir müssen die Forellen rausfangen, was meint ihr?
Vielen, Vielen Dank von einem fast verzweifelten Teichbesitzer.


----------



## Kalle25 (22. Juli 2003)

Ich würde an Eurer Stelle zunächst einmal versuchen, soweit wie möglich die Forellen zu fangen. Sonst verecken die nämlich alle nach und nach.

Parallel dazu, wie schon gesagt, besorgt Euch eine starke Pumpe. Wenn irggendwie machbar, seht zu, da Ihr das gepumpte Wasser als Nieselregen niedergehen lasst.

Dann solltet Ihr das Wasser genauer untersuchen lassen. Die Aquarientstsets sind zwar tgut und schön, aber die Meßergebnisse sind auf die freie Natur nur bedingt anwendbar. Hört Euch mal in der Nähe um, ob es nicht ein Labor gibt, welches die Untersuchungen tätigen kann. Uni´s und deren Nebenstellen sind gegen eine kleine Spende zu fast allem bereit. Hat der Fischzuchtbesitzer event. ein spolches Labotr an der Hand. Ist bei dem im Betrieb alles ok?

Achtet darauf, daß ihr jeweils mehrere Proben nehmt und zwar an verschiedenen Stellen und aus verschiedenen Tiefen. Markiert die Proben genau und ihr könnt eine ggf. vorhandene Ursache eingrenzen.

Ich denke, aber, daß das mit dem Sauerstoff das eigentlich4 Problem ist


----------



## Bellyboatangler (22. Juli 2003)

Schau Dir mal diese Seite an. Hilft Dir bestimmt weiter. Den PH- Wert und die Gesamthärte kannst Du durch Filterung über Torf senken!


----------



## wolfgang45 (24. Juli 2003)

Bei Forellen den PH-Wert auf keinen Fall absenken!
Regenbogenforelle vertragen eine ganze Menge aber keine niedrigen PH-Werte.
Ich glaube nicht,daß es an der Gesamthärte liegt,ich tippe auch eher auf ein Sauerstoffproblem.
Es kann auch noch ein Problem auftreten,die Fische verhungern.
Zuchtforellen haben oft Schwierigkeiten mit der Aufnahme natürlicher Nahrung.
Ich würde mal einen Fisch untersuchen und nachsehen ob etwas im Verdauungstrakt ist und wie die Leber,insbesondere die Gallenblase aussieht,ist diese sehr groß und prall gefüllt haben die Fische sehr lange Zeit nichts gefressen.


----------



## Carpmaster23 (24. Juli 2003)

Irgendwie finde ich den wert der Gesamthärte von 83 viel zu hoch. Aber als er das Wasser untersucht hat ist er genau auf diesen Wert gekommen. Gibt es überhaupt ein so hartes Wasser ???

Gruß Carpmaster


----------



## Laksos (24. Juli 2003)

Zu den Zahlenangaben der Werte kann ich im Moment nichts sagen, für's Aquarium wär's vieeeel zu hart. 
Aber ein Nachbar hat vor paar Jahren mal seinen Gartenteich nachgefüllt und in einer Hitzeperiode Wasser aus einem eigenen Gartenbrunnen hochgepumpt. Abgesehen von vielleicht auch noch anderen kritischen Werten war dieses Wasser beinhart! Daran kann ich mich noch sehr gut erinnern, das hatten wir selbst nachgemessen, nachdem ihm in ganz kurzer Zeit darauf einige Fische kaputt gegangen sind! Wie die genauen Werte waren, weiß ich aber nicht mehr.


----------



## Zwergpirat (25. Juli 2003)

Ich habe mal kurz die bei mir herumstehende Aquarienliteratur durchgesehen und herausgefunden, daß 83 Gesamthärte zwar extrem hoch sind, aber  in Deutschland durchaus aus der Leitung fließen können (wenn auch als absolute Ausnahme). 
Es handelt sich hierbei aber um Leitungswasser.
Dieses Letungswasser wird meistens aus Tiefbrunnen gepumpt und ist verschiedensten Erdschichten ausgesetzt. Dabei kann es zu einer solch hohen Ansammlung von Härtebildern im Wasser kommen ( hierbei handelt es sich um eine sehr amateurhafte Erklärung   ).

Für einen Teich, auch wenn er durch unterirdische Quellen gespeist wird, sind derartige Werte kaum vorstellbar, denn auch der Wert der Karbonathärte ist mit 22  ziemlich hoch.

Also, auf jeden Fall nochmal nachmessen. Wenn sich die Werte dann bestätigen sollten, müsst ihr Ursachenforschung betreiben, denn für die Fischhaltung ist ein solches Wasser denkbar ungeeignet.

Bis dann


----------



## 4zap (25. Juli 2003)

http://www.eurotronik.de/tischphotom.htm

da gibts gute Messgeräte für den Teicheinsatz. Nee mal im Ernst. Lasst euer Wasser sofort im Labor analysieren, damit ihr rausbekommt, was faul ist. Die Stäbchentests aus dem Aquarienladen sind zu ungenau.

Ich tipp auf Phosphat oder Ammoniumüberhang im Wasser. Häufigste Ursache, wenn Karpfen und Schleien mit im Spiel sind.
Es können aber auch sein, das irgendwas in den Teich geschmissen wurde.....und ihr wisst nix davon. oder oder oder.

und nochwas GH 83 kann fast nicht sein. Daher zweifel ich den Test mal an. Wie haben die denn gemessen, Stäbchen? oder Flüssigkeit?


----------



## Carpmaster23 (26. Juli 2003)

@ 4zap

Der Test wurde im Aquariumladen mit dem Profikoffer von Tetra-Dingsbums gemessen. Mich wundert es halt nur das die Karpfen munter darin herum schwimmen und die Forellen gehen uns hops. Ich suche auch schon die ganze Zeit ein Institut wo wir das Wasser untersuchen lassen können. Wenn ich aber das Wasser dort hin schicke, werden die Werte nicht durch den Transport verfälscht ?????

Gruß Carpmaster #h  #h  #h


----------



## 4zap (31. Juli 2003)

merkwürdig ist das schon. Der Testkoffer von tetra ist recht genau zumindest für Aquarienwasser. 
Das die Forellen den Geist aufgeben während die Karpfen noch rumschwimmen, hat was damit zu tun, das die Karpfen ganz andere Wasserbedingungen akzeptieren können  als Forellen. Die sind leider sehr empfindlich. Habt ihr mal ne tote Forelle aufgemacht. War da was zu sehen (weisse Flecken an der Leber o. Würmer bzw. Parasiten)???? Auch mal in die Kiemen schauen.
Ich werd mal in meinen Bookmarks stöbern ob ich hilfreiche links für euch finde.......

Habt ihr Aktivkohle im Filter?Habt ihr vermehrt Algenwachstum im Teich (bei den Temeperaturen jetzt)? Sind da vielleicht Blaualgen bei? Könnt ihr mal alle Wasserwerte hier posten um einen Vergleich zu haben? Wurde auch auf Kupfer und Eisen getestet?


----------



## C.K. (31. Juli 2003)

... wie sieht es mit Pollen aus?? Die verkleben die Kiemen!


----------



## Carpmaster23 (2. August 2003)

Hi Jungs !!!

Hab gerade nochmal gemessen. Die Wassertemperatur liegt bei 14 Grad - und hier kommen die 3 Werte

Ph = 7

Sauerstoff = 8 mg/l

Gh = 68

Der Sauerstoff scheint ja in Ordnung zu sein. Seit ein paar Tagen haben wir auch keine tote Forelle mehr gefunden.Nur 1 Totes Rotauge, aber dem hat die komplette Schwanzflosse gefehlt. Ich tippe mal auf Fischreiher.Was haltet ihr von der ganzen Geschichte???

Gruß Carpmaster #h  #h  #h


----------



## Zwergpirat (3. August 2003)

Hallo Carpmaster23 !

8 mg/l Sauerstoff bei 14 Grad Wassertemperatur ist in Ordnung und der Ph Wert auch.

Allerdings ist eine Gesamthärte von 68 immer noch extrem hoch.
Da dieser Wert bei der ersten Messung allerdings noch höher lag, würde ich in Abstand von einigen Tagen weitere Messungen vornehmen. Falls der Wert weiter sinkt, handelte es sich um ein temporäres Problem, dem Du erstmal keine weitere Beachtung schenken solltest. Wenn der Wert sich jedoch auf diesem hohen Niveau einpendelt, mußt Du herausfinden, was zu dieser hohen Ansammlung von Härtebildern führt, denn eigentlich ist Fischhaltung in solch "hartem Wasser" nicht empfehlenswert.

Bis dann


----------



## Bellyboatangler (3. August 2003)

Die Gesamthärte hat  fast den Trinkwasser- Grenzwert  von 67,5 °dGH .

Ist also im normalen Bereich. Senken kannst ihn nur durch Austausch von weichen Wasser (Regenwasser) und über Torffilterung. Allerdings solltest den PH Wert unter Beobachtung dabei haben!
Karbonathärte scheint zumindestens zu stimmen da er stark mit dem PH Wert zu tun hat!

Sauerstoffgehalt und Temperatur ist optimal!

Ansonsten leg mal eine Tabelle an und trag da alle 2 Tage die Meßwerte ein. Die Messungen sollten immer zur gleichen Uhrzeit erfolgen, um ein unverfälschtes Ergebnis zu erhalten!


----------



## nachtangler (11. August 2003)

ich mache eine ausbildung im bereich umweltchemie, und die gesamthärte liegt vor allem an dem ion carbonat, welches vor allem als calciumcarbonat eingetragen wird, ihr solltet also wirklich torf reinkippen. außerdem ist der pH-wert von 7,5 auch nicht optimal, das is schon mehr im basischen bereich, er sollte aber ein wenig im sauren liegen. ALSO TORF

weil carbonate dazu dienen ein gewässer zu entsauern.

ALSO TORF

probiert es einfach mal, sollte aber klappen

ich werd mich da noch mal richtig schlau machen

bis bald und ich melde mich die tage

grüße der nachtangler


----------



## nachtangler (11. August 2003)

das carbonat kann auch aus den quellen stammen, ihr solltet mal wasserproben von den quellen nehmen und dann den carbonat-gehalt testen. ich weiß nicht, ob ihr das mit dem koffer könnt. ich poste dann mal den "Versuchsaufbau" 

ic aber ganz einfach, sollte über gravimetrie gehen, dafür braucht ihr nur nen bunsenbrenner um die temperatur halten zu können und ne chemikalie, die in verbindung mit dem carbonat-ion geht

ich sag nachher mal bescheid


----------



## freefisher (26. August 2003)

Hallo Leute!!!
Vielen Dank für die Tipps die ihr uns gegeben habt. Wir sind nun
einiges schlauer. 
Wir haben so ziemlich alles getestet was geht.;+ 
Wir brachten eine neue Pumpe mit 7000 Liter Pumpleistung an und hatten einen kurzen Erfolg. Nach neuerlichem Sterben haben wir den Strahl der Pumpe verjüngt und zerstäuben diesen nun.
Zudem saugen wir das Wasser an den Quellen ab und bringen es 
gegenüberliegend wieder in den See. 
Und siehe da, es funktioniert. Der Sauerstoffgehalt ging rapide nach oben und die Forellen sind putzmunter:z :z :z .
Denen scheint die Wasserhärte jetzt gar nichts mehr auszumachen. 
Also nochmal vielen Dank an euch alle.


----------



## Esoxologe (26. September 2003)

Nach neuesten Erkenntnissen ziehen die im Wasser und am Rand lebenden Pflanzen unheimlich viel Sauerstoff   bei Dunkelheit aus dem Wasser.Habt ihr bemerkt das immer morgends tote Forellen rumlagen?Es kann auch eine Seuche sein, Rotmaulseuche oder VHS.Das spannt man lange nicht und die Fische kippen wie die Fliegen.


----------



## barchetta (26. September 2003)

Moin,
hatte die interessante Diskusson erst jetzt entdeckt.
Ich hatte vor langer Zeit einmal in einer Teichwirtschaft gearbeitet.
Das Verhalten der Fische gibt eventuell schon einen Hinweis.
Schnappen die Forellen mit dem Maul an der Oberfläche nach Luft (Notatmung) oder haben frisch abgestorben weit abstehende Kiemendeckel, so, könnte dieses ein Hinweis für Sauerstoffnot sein. 
Wann sterben die Forellen ab?
Bei Sauerstoffdefizit, der tritt in der Regel in den letzten Nachtstunden auf, wenn die Pflanzen den meisten Sauerstoff verbraucht haben, danach produzieren sie mit Hilfe des Sonnenlichtes wieder Sauerstoff, d.h. sterben die Forellen in den letzten Nachtstunden?
Schaut euch doch einmal die Kiemen an, haben sie gleichmässige fleischfarbene Kiemen oder gibt es unterschiede?- Evtl. Indiz für eine Krankheit an den Kiemen.
Und letztendlich solltet ihr euch die Forellen von innen anschauen-gibt es Würmer, ist die Schwimmblase mit Blutergüssen besetzt?
Der ph-Wert zwischen 5,2 und 8,5 ist für Forellen der unbedenkliche Bereich!
Also die Forellen beobachten, sie erzählen euch eine ganze Menge.
Gruß und viel Glück
Barchetta


----------

